# egyptian swifts



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

any swift breeder has ottais


----------



## AngelsWingsloft (Dec 24, 2008)

i have 3 hens , what r u looking for and where r u from


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

zhazha2939 said:


> any swift breeder has ottais


 HI ZHAZHA, The King TUT Loft in SAN DIEGO has OTTAIS, here is their e-mail address [email protected] You might get what you are looking for from them. .. GEORGE


----------

